# sad sad day..not the way I want 2 start out the kid season



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Last night, I sat in the barn watching the goats playing for about an hour. Pixie was doing great, completely normal. Day 145 of pregnancy would be Saturday for her. I noticed a tiny trickle of fluid from her rear but thought it was normal for this part of her pregnancy. Today, I got home from work to find Pixie barely able to moan to me. She had a big mass of red stuff hanging out of her rear that was definately not a kid. I put on a glove to touch it just in case it was an abnormal kid but didn't feel any solid bones & it didn't resemble a kid at all. It had a bunch of funky bumps on it & I had no idea what it was. I called the vet & he told me to bring her in asap. I drove the 30 miles there as quickly as I could but Pixie passed away on the way there  We got her up on the examination table and I found out that she had turned her uterus inside out & expelled it. So that is what I had seen  Then the vet said she must have expelled the kids within the past 2 days---I had checked everywhere quickly before I left home just in case there were kids but didn't see anything. Well, I got home & thoroughly searched again to find 2 kids frozen solid in the hay. 
I guess I can only learn from my mistakes, I could have maybe saved the kids at least if I was watching closer. The one was curled up like it had been probably been alive & the other still had part of the amniotic sac on it. I checked the girls udders last night but Pixie's didn't seem completely expanded yet. She wasn't showing any signs of labor at all and with her day 145 of pregnancy not being til the 5th, I thought I had a few days before I really needed to be watching. 
Now I know if I see any sign of something different to keep an extra eye on it no matter what. Now I have no Pixie & no immediate relations to her  She was such a joy to milk & such a people friendly goat.
I sure hope this isn't a sign of how the rest of my kidding season is going to go! I have 7 more girls due this month, 6 due next month & the last 3 by mid-April.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: sad sad day..not the way I want 2 start out the kid seas*

Oh Karen.....Im SOOOOOO SORRY


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: sad sad day..not the way I want 2 start out the kid seas*

Karen. I am so so sorry! I pray that your the rest of your kidding season is trouble free!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: sad sad day..not the way I want 2 start out the kid seas*

Thanks, let's hope I took all of the back luck for this kidding season today & now everyone should have easy kiddings & healthy kids!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: sad sad day..not the way I want 2 start out the kid seas*

Gosh...i'm so sorry Karen..that is just awful.  I hope and pray your next kidding goes better.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: sad sad day..not the way I want 2 start out the kid seas*

:hug: I am so very sorry


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: sad sad day..not the way I want 2 start out the kid seas*

I'm so sorry this happened. Did the vet have any idea what might have caused this to happen? I sure hope the rest of your kidding season is without any trouble.

Jan


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: sad sad day..not the way I want 2 start out the kid seas*

He mentioned something about possible low calcium but my girls have a really good goat specific mineral so there shouldn't be an issue with that. He said he sees it happen with cows all of the time but this was his first time seeing it in a goat. I believe the term for the uterus coming out is prolapse. Day 150 for her pregnancy would have actually been Feb 13th--so as you can see, I was really not thinking that she'd have anything for a few more days yet. She was perfect last night--even trying to break up some headbutting that two other goats kept doing. I sat out in the barn last night for about an hour just watching the goats & daydreaming about the kids to come. With 16 more girls due, they can't all go wrong. The vet made it sound like a very rare thing for goats so I optimistic that I hopefully won't run into that problem again this year.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: sad sad day..not the way I want 2 start out the kid seas*

Oh how sad...I am so very sorry....  :hug:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: sad sad day..not the way I want 2 start out the kid seas*

awwwwwe that is sad..  so sorry


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: sad sad day..not the way I want 2 start out the kid seas*

I just had my first kidding and it was early and a surprise but luckily it has worked out. I know that I would have been devastated if something had happened to her, so I think that I can say with all my heart that I am so very very sorry for your loss. May all your future kiddings be blessed.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: sad sad day..not the way I want 2 start out the kid seas*

That is terrible... I'm so sorry for you.  Hopefully the rest of your kidding will be event free.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: sad sad day..not the way I want 2 start out the kid seas*

I am so sorry for your tremendous loss.  It's a lot to go through and yet know you have to remain strong for the others you have. How shocking too, to have to process something that seemingly comes out of nowhere. :grouphug: :hug: My thoughts are with you.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: sad sad day..not the way I want 2 start out the kid seas*

Oh, Karen. I am so sorry for your loss! Blessings for the rest of your kidding season. ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: sad sad day..not the way I want 2 start out the kid seas*

I'm so very sorry for your loss :hug:

Your vet is right, uterine prolapses occur more often in cattle during delivery than what they do with goats, Sometimes there is really nothing that can be done to prevent it ....just happens. As far as Pixie delivering early, even just a few days early, it could have been any number of things that caused the early labor. :hug:


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: sad sad day..not the way I want 2 start out the kid seas*

Oh no! I am so, so sorry that you lost your Pixie and her kids. My heart breaks for you.  (((Hugs))) May the rest of your kiddings all be smooth with healthy does and kids.

Tracy


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: sad sad day..not the way I want 2 start out the kid seas*

I am so sorry you lost Pixie and her kids. I hope the rest go much better for you. :hug:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: sad sad day..not the way I want 2 start out the kid seas*

Thank you so much everyone. The saddest part is the loss of those innocent twins--they didn't even have a chance with this terribly cold weather we've been having. The high yesterday was 2 degrees & the barn has been staying around 20. Pixie has been a great mom in the past but I'm guessing that she was probably in so much pain from the uterus that she probably couldn't focus on getting the kids cleaned up right away. 
Barn camera is getting hooked up today for my home use, & will have the hubby try to figure out how to hook it up to the internet so I will have an extra set of eyes wherever I am. I have the next 5 days off..then work tues/wed next week but hubby is taking over goat midwife duties for me those days & then I have a full week & a half off so I should be around for all the rest of the kiddings. 
Heaters/heat lamps are hooked up to get the barn above freezing--I'm not taking any more chances on frozen babies!!


----------

